# Foamy poo



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

My bottle doeling has had the runs for a few days now I've been giving her electrolytes, bounce back and probios. I skipped milk this morning and just gave her bounce back. 
This evening I noticed her pooping foam. What could this mean.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I had one do this once. It ended up being a bacterial infection. A few dose of neomycin cleared her up


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

most likely cocci....treating her with a sulfa drug such as sulmet will help both the cocci and if there is a bacterial infection...I would begin treatment right away and add cd antitoxin 1 cc per 5# sub q and 3 cc thiamine..


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

happybleats said:


> most likely cocci....treating her with a sulfa drug such as sulmet will help both the cocci and if there is a bacterial infection...I would begin treatment right away and add cd antitoxin 1 cc per 5# sub q and 3 cc thiamine..


I agree it is likely cocci but we thought that with our girl too. After treating for a week and no improvement I got a vet involved. He came to the conclusion it was a bacterial infection. Thought I'd throw it out there


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old is she? I would be giving some scour halt.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

She is 2 1/2 months


A bacterial infection does sound like a possibility as she was accidentally given bad milk one day. Would raw cows milk that has gone bad do this?

While at work my my dad gave her some milk that was previously for her but after I realized it was going bad I left it for the cats and what do you know a week later my dad gave it to her without knowing :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That would definitely do it. Get the scour halt in her ASAP.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I had one do this once. It ended up being a bacterial infection. A few dose of neomycin cleared her up


Injected? Oral?
If injected IM or SQ?
Thank you


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I saw the scour halt at my local farm store. I will get it tomorrow. I've been giving her plenty of electrolytes and I tried some pepto but I don't think I got the dose right. Anybody use the pepto before?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Neomycin is oral..you can get it at most feed stores Pepto is good..I use the real pepto for her size I would go 3-5 cc oral. I would also have a fecal done just to rule out cocci...even if the milk started the runs..Cocci are very opportunistic ..good luck


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Very true happy bleats, opportunistic they are.

I'm getting that baycox you suggested before


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Injected? Oral?
> If injected IM or SQ?
> Thank you


Orally. I give 1cc per 5lbs. It can be found at tractor supply. I give it along with probios and scour halt.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

So got these two today. 

Do you guys think its okay to put it all together in a bottle for her?
She weighs about 25 pounds I would think maybe a little more


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would give separate...give the neomycin first then the fluids : )


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks happy bleats 

I gave pepto this morning around 8 its 12:30 now hopefully that doesn't affect anything


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

no it should be fine...


----------

